# WCS two bolt torque specs?



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

I must be blind but I can't find anywhere the torque specs for the seat post saddle clamps for the WCS Carbon two bolt seat post.

Anyone?

Edit: it is printed on the side of one of the angle spacers and i had the writing turned inside - 16NM max

David


----------

